# This map of the United Kingdom is extremely rude



## Northerner (Mar 25, 2015)

This is a map of Britain’s rudest place names - from Upperthong to Twitham.

It comes via Strumpshaw, Tincleton & Giggleswick’s The Marvellous Map of Great British Place names, which catalogues 1,400 of the country’s naughtiest named towns, cities and streets (our favourite being ‘Slackbottom Road’).

http://i100.independent.co.uk/article/this-map-of-the-united-kingdom-is-extremely-rude--ekjdJANXdl


----------



## robert@fm (Mar 25, 2015)

My favourite pair are Pratt's Bottom and Nether Wallopeek, which (so I'm told) are within a 90-minute drive of each other.


----------



## Copepod (Mar 25, 2015)

Although not rude, I always smiled when I cycled or drove past a road sign pointing to village of Pink Green in Worcestershire.


----------



## Northerner (Mar 25, 2015)

One of my favourite place-names has always been Blubberhouses in North Yorkshire, also Wetwang, of which Richard Whitely (Countdown and Calendar) was Mayor  I met Richard once at a Yorkshire post literary luncheon, very nice man


----------



## robert@fm (Mar 25, 2015)

Nether Wallop could be twinned with the French town of Les Arses. 

I have heard that real towns are sometimes twinned with fictional ones; I sometimes wonder if South Park is twinned with Kilkenny.  It should be...


----------



## Bloden (Mar 28, 2015)

There's a village in central Asturias called Póo...we so wanted to move there, but it's the expensive, touristy part of Asturias. Oh well. "Where do you live?" "In Poo."


----------



## HOBIE (Mar 28, 2015)

Good


----------



## Sally71 (Mar 28, 2015)

My grandmother used to live near a village called Snitterton.  Amazing how many of the road signs had had an extra long stalk drawn above the n...


----------



## Vicsetter (Mar 28, 2015)

On the Isle of Skye you have to look carefully at the village signpost for - Peinis!


----------



## Monica (Apr 1, 2015)

Northerner said:


> One of my favourite place-names has always been Blubberhouses in North Yorkshire, also Wetwang, of which Richard Whitely (Countdown and Calendar) was Mayor  I met Richard once at a Yorkshire post literary luncheon, very nice man



Our local weatherman Paul Hudson from BBC Look North is now the mayor of Wetwang


----------



## Northerner (Apr 1, 2015)

Monica said:


> Our local weatherman Paul Hudson from BBC Look North is now the mayor of Wetwang



Do they still have Harry Gration and Judith Stamper on Look North?


----------



## Monica (Apr 1, 2015)

Northerner said:


> Do they still have Harry Gration and Judith Stamper on Look North?



Who???? 

I think Harry Gration has gone over to ITV, but I've never heard of Judith Stamper

At 6.30pm it's usually Peter Levy and Paul Hudson


----------



## Northerner (Apr 1, 2015)

Monica said:


> Who????
> 
> I think Harry Gration has gone over to ITV, but I've never heard of Judith Stamper
> 
> At 6.30pm it's usually Peter Levy and Paul Hudson



Ah, I remember Peter Levy, he must have been there donkey's years now!


----------



## Monica (Apr 1, 2015)

Northerner said:


> Ah, I remember Peter Levy, he must have been there donkey's years now!



Yes, he has


----------

